# Exodus LCR and 61 speaker kits needed



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for two of the Exodus LCR's kits and two of the Exodus 61 kits. If anyone knows were I can still purchase these speaker kits or know of parts I can still get please let me know.

Thanks Rick


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.diycable.com/main/default.php?cPath=24_92

That should help. They're offering the complete speaker, so they might have the kits too. It doesn't mention that they're discontinued. I see on another page that the kits are being re-released. It's possible that this is due to the discontinuation of the Adire Extremis. I'd be expecting the new kits to possibly feature the CSS SDX7.

You can see that driver here in the RAW Acoustics Apex II if you have an account.


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have been talking to Kevin and he may be able to get me parts to make one LCR but I still will need parts for a second LCR and two 61's


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Is the only problem getting the Extremis? I think I read that the SDX7 is a drop in replacement. I think it has an Xmax that is 1 or 2 mm less than the Extremis, but it is still a lot (11 mm) for a 7" driver.

_Edit: In that Audio Circle thread RAW Acoustics says that the SDX7 is a drop in replacement for the Extremis 6.8 in their 3 way designs. I'm particularly interested in the Apex II for my 2-channel setup._


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree the Extremis are the problem to get. I can find all the other parts so if anyone has used or new Extremis 6.8 drivers they want to sell please let me know


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Geoff St. Germain said:


> Is the only problem getting the Extremis? I think I read that the SDX7 is a drop in replacement. I think it has an Xmax that is 1 or 2 mm less than the Extremis, but it is still a lot (11 mm) for a 7" driver.
> 
> _Edit: In that Audio Circle thread RAW Acoustics says that the SDX7 is a drop in replacement for the Extremis 6.8 in their 3 way designs. I'm particularly interested in the Apex II for my 2-channel setup._


From a guy who has had both and is relatively familiar with both, the SDX7 can be, more or less, dropped into an Extremis based kit...but the SDX7 is noticeably cleaner and just better built across the board.

The Extremis also touted 13mm (if I remember correctly) of Xmax but that is a bit misleading...it's actually about 9.5-10mm. The SDX7, on the other hand, falls much closer to published specifications in all respects.

The Exodus Audio kits that Kevin is offering feature his own EX-6.5...a bit different approach. Kevin cut down on the throw a little bit and went a bit more efficient in his approach...still a fair bit of low frequency output, though, from what I've heard.


----------



## Ewarden007 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a complete pair of kit 61's with the extremis 6.8 drivers


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

those drivers are pretty


----------

